# Are you right-handed or left-handed?



## Minish (Jun 26, 2008)

Yyyeah 'cause Cirrus is obsessed with this sort of stuff! =D

I'm ambidextrous/right-handed. And I don't say ambi because I'm obsessed with lefties! ;_; How could you say such a thing! xD

Well, I write with my right, but I think that's just out of habit from childhood because I can write near perfectly with my left too, I've discovered. I play guitar with my left, play sport with my right and use the mouse with my left.

AND YOU?


----------



## Ambipom (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm ambidextrious, but better with my right hand cuz I used it more.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 26, 2008)

*cue influx of people saying they're ambi*

I'm a righty but I wish I was a lefty, all the epicest people are lefties ;-;


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a freak. Apparently.

So yeah, left-handed.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right handed ftw.  Although I've been trying to become left handed for a long time.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jun 26, 2008)

Left.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 26, 2008)

I use my right hand. I can't even grip the pen properly in my left hand. It's slightly embarrasing... :<


----------



## surskitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Right-handed, can function perfectly well with just my left hand, so right-handed leaning towards ambidextrous?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm left-handed. It's one of the first things people usually notice about me. D:

"OMG YOU'RE LEFT-HANDED??"
"This is my other right hand, actually."


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 26, 2008)

I am right-handed. While I can vaguely write with my left hand, it is otherwise incapable of many things.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right handed.  I can't even eat with my left hand.  The only thing it really does is type most of the letters on my posts.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 26, 2008)

Righty.


----------



## S.Torchic (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm definetly right handed. I can't use my left at all.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2008)

Left-handed.


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm a righty


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 26, 2008)

Leftie. Because I'm _that _cool. 

I'd pelt you with leftie-flavoured icons, but I'm scared you'd pelt me back with rocks, so I won't.


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right handed, but there some things I absolutely have to do with my left hand or it drives me crazy.


----------



## Iwakuma (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right-handed.  I can't do a thing with my left hand.


----------



## Sansha (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm left-handed, with sloppy handwriting to boot.  :(


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm left handed.
I have a calender this year entirely about left handed people.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 26, 2008)

Left-handed.



Dannichu said:


> I'd pelt you with leftie-flavoured icons, but I'm scared you'd pelt me back with rocks, so I won't.


Allow me. /bow


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am right-handed.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right-handed. I can't write at all or do much of anything with my left hand.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm right handed, and can mainly only type, turn pages or hold them in a book, and pick things up with my left hand.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a lefty.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Right handed. Like most people. ): I hate being average at anything.


----------



## T-man (Jun 27, 2008)

Lefty. All my right hand is used for is some typing, opening things, and the mouse. 

Left FTW!


----------



## Mercy (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm right-handed. o:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Sansha said:


> I'm left-handed, with sloppy handwriting to boot.  :(


I'm a righty with sloppy handwriting to boot. How's _that_? 

I can use my left hand to write if I do it really slowly. Reeeeaaaally slowly.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 27, 2008)

Right handed, but I've been practicing writing with my left hand (yeah yeah stupid I know) and I've been getting better. Not ambidextrous, though, neeeever will be.


----------



## Faltzer (Jun 27, 2008)

Right-handed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Purely right-handed. Tried to become ambidextrous at one point, but failed horribly.


----------



## Keta (Jun 27, 2008)

Moderately ambidextrous, but I say right-handed. I can write with my left hand, at an average speed and legibly. However, my right hand is definitely better than my left in most tasks, despite that I have a callus on my middle finger from the weird way I used to hold pens/pencils.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 27, 2008)

Extremely left-handed. I'm serious, I can't do ANYTHING with my right hand except hold things and click mouses. Even then my left hand is better than my right at the former.

OK, the nails on my right hand are usually polished better when I wear the stuff (rarely), but that doesn't count.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 27, 2008)

As like about 2/3 of the people who voted, I am right handed. The only thing I know I can do with my left hand is play billiards/snooker.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm right-handed, but I can write okay with my left hand.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Right handed. ^^ I catch balls better with my left, however.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Right-handed. I have horrible handwriting in general, but writing with my left would put a preschooler to shame.


----------



## Great Aether (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm right handed, and I don't know any lefties IRL, weird, ain't it?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Right-handed. The only thing my left hand can do is grab and type. But I'm still faster with my right hand.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

I am right-handed the only thing i can do with my left is type.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Right-handed here.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2008)

Righthanded :D


----------



## Flora (Jun 28, 2008)

Right-handed.

My mom is a lefty, though.


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 28, 2008)

I am pretty much ambidextrous because I can use any of my hands to perform many tasks. However, my writing is predominantly right-handed, but I can write decently with my left (and it's slow ._.;). When it comes to use utensils, I am comfortable with both hands.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 28, 2008)

I am left handed by choice do to the fact that my right hand kind of messed up.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jun 28, 2008)

Right even though I use some my left.


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm right-handed. I can do things other than write with my left hand fine, though.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm left-handed, which makes writing particularly annoying giving that although with a fountain pen my handwriting isn't _too_ bad, it smudges incredibly, and with most other types of pen my handwriting seems to be inherently crap. I'd show you what I meant if I had a scanner to hand, but I don't (I can't find the cable that attaches it to a USB port).


----------



## @lex (Jun 29, 2008)

Right, but I wish I was ambi, because I always feel bad for my left hand - that it doesn't get enough attention and exercise XP


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 29, 2008)

Ambidextrous, but I don't ever use my left hand, unless there's something wrong with my right hand. 

Why is it that right handedness is more common than left handedness?


----------



## Darksong (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm left handed, but pretty much the only thing I do with my left hand is write. I use utensils with my right hand (if I remember correctly), I raise my right hand when I have a question, etc.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm right handed, and I have severe difficulties with my left hand. I try to write and it comes out as a scribble with zero legibility. My left hand is mainly used for typing, grabbing, and playing music. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> Ambidextrous, but I don't ever use my left hand, unless there's something wrong with my right hand.
> 
> Why is it that right handedness is more common than left handedness?


Because I damn well said so. D:<

Actually nobody's totally sure. Maybe it's genetic or something and it's because of all that witch-burning. :o


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jun 29, 2008)

Surprisingly, I only recently found out I'm ambi. I right with my right hand, but I do the majority of the things with my left concerning anything with force. My left hand is just stronger.

However, I do use my right hand for things like grabbing, and eating and things. Even though my grip is better too on my left hand. It's strange because up until a few years ago I used my right hand for everything. :3


----------



## Kaito (Jun 29, 2008)

Right handed~
Can't use my left hand for anything; it's so much weaker than my right.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jun 29, 2008)

Right handed. It's really fun trying to draw though, (With my left) it turns out hilariously.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Jun 29, 2008)

Righty.
My left hand can vaguely do one pen trick, and i use to type on the left side of the key board and the spacebar.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 29, 2008)

I suppose it's kind of lucky that I'm a lefty, considering that I play the bassoon and there are an ungodly amount of left-hand thumb keys on the bassoon (the crook key, C♯ key, A key, B/C/(D) key, D key (which is optional but seems fairly common), low D key, low C key, low B key, and the low B♭ key) which I have no idea how I would reach if I was no good with my left hand. Then again, there are a few awkward keys for my right hand (the G♯ key and alternate F♯ key come to mind), but fortunately nowhere near as many as there are for the left hand.


----------



## The Suicune (Jun 29, 2008)

I am ambidextrous, but I'm well out of practise with my left. I write cursive better with my right. I'm stronger with my left, and I can only write neat in print with my left.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jun 29, 2008)

Righty.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jun 29, 2008)

Sansha said:


> I'm left-handed, with sloppy handwriting to boot.  :(


You're not the only one.  My handwriting is horrid.  LEFTIES UNITE!


----------



## Nope (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a right-handed :D


----------



## nastypass (Jun 29, 2008)

Right-handed, although I'm left eye dominant (for amnyone who doesn't know what this means, your dominant eye is the one whose part of your vision makes up the most out of your entire view) and can only snap my fingers with my left hand for some reason. 0.o

This makes me think that the fiollowing happened:
I was originally hgoing to be _left]/i]-handed, but on the day I learned to actually write and draw and all that crap in Preschool, I zoned out while the teacher was talking (I do that a lot  xD) and didn't hear a word of what she said.  So once I realized we were doing something, I turned and looked at what the other people were doing.  Of course, I turned and saw what the right-handed people next to me were doing, and grabbed the pencil with my right hand.  This also explains why my hand writing was completely illegible(sp?) for the next 7 years.  x3_


----------



## Autumn (Jun 29, 2008)

NEITHER :D

... Righty. I constantly use my left hand for typing, though, and it can type just about as fast as my right (which is surprisingly fast considering I don't even type the right way). I can also use my left fairly well on the piano (though the only song I can play for both hands is Fur Elise -- I don't take lessons or anything). Writing with my left hand also makes the writing neater than when I write with my right, and that's only because my writing is so freaking messy to begin with that writing with my left automatically makes it neater. xD


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm right handed, although I can write OK with my left hand. I don't normally bother, though.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm right handed, but when I write with my left hand, it isn't that bad.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm ambidextrous, but slightly better with my right because it happens to be the hand everything's designed for. However, I'm capable with either.


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Jul 1, 2008)

Everything's set up for right-handed people, so my left is a bit out of practice, but ambidextrous-ness FTW.


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Jul 1, 2008)

Right handed.

I'm so boring D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Lefty, me.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a righty. And my handwriting's bad. Even worse with left. 

I'm handless. Show some sympathy... I'll do those cutesy eyes you always see on the TV.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

Right is totally right :1


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm right-handed, like most people, but I would love to learn to write with my left hand.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 4, 2008)

Koori Renchuu said:


> You're not the only one.  My handwriting is horrid.  LEFTIES UNITE!


Most lefties have awful writing, partly because most people they see holding a pen hold it very differently to how they do and they don't learnt o hold it properly, and it's made worse by having to hold it in a position so you don't smudge. 
I'm a leftie and my writing's not brilliant. It's small and hilariously inconsistant.


----------



## Corsoth Arcole (Jul 4, 2008)

Right handed... but it seems my left is more dexterous when wielding a sword.  Or a stick.  Or whatever I can get my hand on during an epic battle with siblings.


----------



## bobbyjkl (Jul 5, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> I'm left-handed. It's one of the first things people usually notice about me. D:
> 
> "OMG YOU'RE LEFT-HANDED??"
> "This is my other right hand, actually."


Dexter=right
Sinister=left
ambidextrous= having two right hands
lol


----------



## SlipKnoT (Jul 5, 2008)

Right handed. My left is pretty much useless.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

Dexter.  I can't even jerk off with my left hand.  8)


----------



## Erika (Jul 6, 2008)

I be right handed. T-T I really wanted to be left, so I can use the special scissors.


----------



## Connor O'Reilly (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm backwards and proud of it because for everything else I'm right handed except for when I'm wielding a staff weapon or a sword where I'm far better with them in my left hand!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a lefty with unlegible cursive handwriting.=O

Though I think technically I would fall under the label of "cross-dominant". 'Cause I'm sure as heck not ambidextrous.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 14, 2008)

Right handed. Although I wish I were ambidextrous. :(


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 14, 2008)

I can write with both hands, but I can only draw with my right. Plus I hold my pencil really weird. 

So right-handed, I guess.


----------



## Reimeiken (Jul 14, 2008)

Right-handed. I can use my left hand for just about anything other than drawing or writing, though.


----------

